# New here! :)



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

welcome! do you want to post some photos of your horse?


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! Of course we have to see pictures of your Arabian :lol:


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Any thread with the word"Arabian" requires pics;-)
Welcome to the Forum


----------



## ArabianRider (Jan 29, 2015)

If someone could tell me how to post pics I would Love to share pics


----------



## ArabianRider (Jan 29, 2015)

Hope this works! My 18 year young Polish Arabain


----------



## ArabianRider (Jan 29, 2015)

I don't know how to post multiple pics:shock:sorry!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice!
You wouldn't happen to have his pedigree on allbreed, by any chance?


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

What a lovely guy!


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

He's beautiful!! You need to send him to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ArabianRider (Jan 29, 2015)

Thank you he is the reason I get up in the morning sometimes (no offense to my hubby :lol:

He and I were absolutely meant to be with how we found each other!

Deserthorsewoman, I do have his pedigree, unfortunately HE was never registered :-o
But his sire and dam and before them its....WOW he has a great lineage!

Sire is SW Dawid
Dam is Funalli

Has some greats back there ( bandos, sambor, bask.. List goes on really)
Honestly though even without all that...he is just perfect and so FUN!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Mischief Arabian


----------



## ArabianRider (Jan 29, 2015)

That's him!!! :0
He wasn't there when I first got him!
Fantastic! Thank you for showing me that!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I put him on, the parents were there already 
He's almost straight polish, race bred. 
Interestingly enough, a relative to his sire via Dimatra was the first Arabian I rode and who got me totally hooked.....many many moons ago


----------



## ArabianRider (Jan 29, 2015)

Well thank you! 
I wish I had the money to register him, but as he is gelded and not going to show there's not really the reason to spend all that money.
And oh my does the race breed thing explain some things about him!!! Lol

And he has done the same on getting me hooked! I know I will always have an Arabian, and in the future (hopefully long from now) I will look for his similar pedigree just in the hopes of finding a horse as perfect for me as he is!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

It's so nice to see that good quality Polish working line Arabians still exist in spite of the silly fashions that have hijacked the broader Arabian scene! Very beautiful horse. Welcome!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh.... wow! My jaw dropped when I saw your photos, your horse is absolutely gorgeous. I love Arabians too, I have a soft spot for the Polish ones. I used to own an *Exelsjor son, and a *Hal Gazal granddaughter.

Looking forward to hearing more about your beautiful boy.


----------



## ArabianRider (Jan 29, 2015)

Thank you Sue and Remali! 
I love his look so much more than what is being bred now!
I wish I could clone him because his personality is just as beautiful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

